
Coinbase halts Bitcoin Cash transactions amidst accusations of insider trading - rising-sky
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/20/16800940/coinbase-bitcoin-cash-fork-insider-trading-probe
======
dahdum
Watching this all go down, I don't see why it would be insider trading. They
opened their retail side (Coinbase) at the same time as their exchange (GDAX)
and gave _minutes_ notice before going live.

There was about 0% chance there would be enough liquidity on the exchange to
support a dual launch, so the price skyrocketed. There wasn't time to deposit
enough BCH to give liquidity either. I don't care about traders making bad
moves on GDAX, but to screw their retail clients so much is not cool.

------
matthewaveryusa
you're telling me that a group of guys in their 20s early on in their careers
working on a product that has anti-establishment flair and is the defacto-
currency of all things illegal tried to make some money not so legally? I'm so
shocked!

